# Logistics of PCD



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I always depends on your criteria but if you will drive in the daylight you might consider taking the Blue Ridge Parkway from the Asheville area to Cherokee, spending the night there, and then go on to the tail of the dragon. I didn't stay in Cherokee, I just filled up there, but I think it has an indian casino or something. There were several OK looking hotels. Cherokee is about where the Blue Ridge Parkway begins. The stretch from Asheville has a dozen or so tunnels and several dozen scenic overlooks. It is not challenging driving but would be good for breakin, lots of turns and a need to modulate speed. The drive from Asheville to Cherokee is about 2.5 hours (on the BRP) and from Cherokee to the Tail of the Dragon is about an hour.

Jim


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

The Other Tom said:


> Lots of info in the FAQ section of BMW's website. Here's a link: http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Experience/Events/PDS/BMWPerformanceCenterFAQ.aspx
> 
> Of note:
> "Customers who are U.S. residents (18 years of age or older with a valid U.S. driver's license) registering the vehicle at a valid U.S. address can take delivery at the BMW Performance Center. Participants will be required to sign a waiver to participate as a driver or passenger in any BMW Performance Center (BMWNA) vehicle. Customers younger than 18 years of age must possess valid driver licenses/permits and must be accompanied by a parent or legal guardian (most likely the person whose name appears on the bill-of-sale/lease agreement/retail installment contract, etc.). Parents accompanying a minor will be required to sign a waiver on the child's behalf. The waiver covers liability while the customer is involved in any tours, driving activities or other BMW Performance Center activities. "


So, if my 15 year old daughter accompanied me on PCD this summer and had a valid learners permit, could she participate in the driving exercises?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

pcbrew said:


> So, if my 15 year old daughter accompanied me on PCD this summer and had a valid learners permit, could she participate in the driving exercises?


You got it :thumbup:


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

I think I'll do 276 via Cherokee, Waynesville and spent night in Robbisonville NC. There is a decent non 1987 hotel and do the tail in the early a.m. I don't care about doing the factory tour or the museum. I've seen the museum but do need to get a bmw model toy car for my son per his request since I got him one last year.

Haven't heard from the dealer yet on estimated date of arrival. Should hear in about 2 weeks I would guess. I ordered the car 2 weeks ago.

Right now I'm working on my Scotland trip and mapping it out. But this trip will be pretty fantastic too.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

soledoc said:


> I think I'll do 276 via Cherokee, Waynesville and spent night in Robbisonville NC. There is a decent non 1987 hotel and do the tail in the early a.m. I don't care about doing the factory tour or the museum. I've seen the museum but do need to get a bmw model toy car for my son per his request since I got him one last year.
> 
> Haven't heard from the dealer yet on estimated date of arrival. Should hear in about 2 weeks I would guess. I ordered the car 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Right now I'm working on my Scotland trip and mapping it out. But this trip will be pretty fantastic too.


Let us all know what you think of that 276 run. I really enjoyed the hell out of it and think it could become a new "goto" for people coming from the PCD and heading North. And when you're at the PC, tell Donnie thank you from me for recommending that route; in my little 1'er it was an absolute blast.

I would say try not to drink too much in Scotland, but every time I've been there I seem to do WAY too much of that


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

soledoc said:


> I think I'll do 276 via Cherokee, Waynesville and spent night in Robbisonville NC.


Not to pick nits but it's ROBBINSVILLE.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

thumper_330 said:


> Let us all know what you think of that 276 run. I really enjoyed the hell out of it and think it could become a new "goto" for people coming from the PCD and heading North. And when you're at the PC, tell Donnie thank you from me for recommending that route; in my little 1'er it was an absolute blast.
> 
> I would say try not to drink too much in Scotland, but every time I've been there I seem to do WAY too much of that


I will tell Donnie thanks. I am sure it will be a great drive.

I'm going to Scotland specifically to visit distilleries, but of course I will be cautious. Thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Speaking of distilleries, you may already know that Jack Daniel's is in Lynchburg, Tn, near the dragon. If you haven't already visited there, it would be worth your time.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

I'll skip JD. Not interested in that whisky. I prefer scotch, Irish, canadian....a few bourbons but no TN whisky. But thanks. If I am really close I may stop by just because I am such a whisky geek.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Some of the best bourbons in the world come from the Van Winkle Distillery in Frankfort, KY. Until you've tasted Pappy Van Winkle, you haven't had a truely outstanding bourbon whiskey (IMOH of course).


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

GeorgeT said:


> Some of the best bourbons in the world come from the Van Winkle Distillery in Frankfort, KY. Until you've tasted Pappy Van Winkle, you haven't had a truely outstanding bourbon whiskey (IMOH of course).


Agreed, for a bourbon Pappy is fine stuff but my palate doesn't like bourbon. I can enjoy a rye. But we digress off topic. I could talk about whisky all day.

On another note, I may have found a friend to take on my PCD trip. He's actually a member of the book club I'm in.
www.scotchdrinkersbookclub.com


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Here's the official word. It's what we have discussed but I just got my earliest possible date from the PCD (May 7-Monday). Just FYI.

I'm hoping for May 11 (Friday) date but I may not get it. If it's a Monday I would leave Sunday p.m. do PCD Monday and spend Monday night near the Tail, and drive home on Tuesday and go back to work on Wednesday. 
_
The delivery program is designed for the owner and one guest; additional guests cannot be accommodated, NO EXCEPTIONS.

· Child care services are not available. If a client brings a guest under the age of 12, He/ She will be required to accompany them in our café and will not be able to participate in the BMW factory tour or any driving activities during the day.

· Pets are not allowed at the BMW Performance Center or the Greenville Marriott._


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

soledoc said:


> Here's the official word. It's what we have discussed but I just got my earliest possible date from the PCD (May 7-Monday). Just FYI.
> 
> I'm hoping for May 11 (Friday) date but I may not get it. If it's a Monday I would leave Sunday p.m. do PCD Monday and spend Monday night near the Tail, and drive home on Tuesday and go back to work on Wednesday.


I saw your post and just checked that Friday for you. Unfortunately it is already booked. Currently the first available Friday for a regular delivery is June 15.

Look forward to hopefully meeting you soon :thumbup:


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

I-Won-Today said:


> I saw your post and just checked that Friday for you. Unfortunately it is already booked. Currently the first available Friday for a regular delivery is June 15.
> 
> Look forward to hopefully meeting you soon :thumbup:


No problem. Thanks for checking. I just checking with my CA and it looks like my date will be Monday May 14.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Yes. I did get confirmation of of May 14 date. It's a MOnday


----------

